# Thousand Sons Project



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Having put my DH to one side now they they're (almost) finished, i settled on Thousand Sons to do as a new army.

Having wrestled with my first plastic/metal proper hybrid kit, i also settled on the fact that i hate them. with a firey passion. metal and plastic are not the best of friends. but still, i seem to enjoy, or at least get attracted to, challenges.

(oh, and sorry about the photos, i seem to have lost the knack...)

Thus, it begins...

my icon bearer (sans icon).. i was playing about with foundation paints at this time, but im pretty sure im going to use a darker blue. see next model...










chosen marine (chosen marines will have the green hand)










Chosen sergeant, though i need to change his bolter arm to one of the TS ones.










Now for the biggest part of the project thats been completed so far... Havocs. I really don't like the havoc models, the old shoulder config looks really crap, so i picked up some TS spares on mail order and a box of the new Plastic devs... and eventually (and i mean eventually) came up with these dudes...





































well, theres one missing there, but you get the point, lots of GS gap filling. backpacks aren't quite finished, but i think they work...

next? Raptors... i might be getting too ambitious. I think ive settled on using IW heads rather than TS ones because the TS ones look a leetle bit silly... might have one done by the weekend...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

OOOHH!! This I'm very interested in. I'm due to start the actual conversions of my TSon Rubric Termies soon, and I'll have to make the Helm Crests from scratch. I have all the materials needed, but I'm still undecided on how to make them look. Your WiP log will be a great inspiration if its anything like your others.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

ah, now thats very interesting. termies... i think i will wait for the GW chaos plastics and TS them to be honest...

you seen the ones on GW online?

if i were you i'd use the crest from the TS helmets, shouldnt be too hard to take off.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

A nice start on these.
Are you working these to an army list for use?
They do not fit the current rules but Change is coming.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

yeah, i'm aware of that. under current rules i'd used them as a marked, but not TS army.

change should be good. going to GW today to work on raptors...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I do like the green hand idea. Very unique and individual.

I love the kneeling leader. You don't see many people using those legs for Chaos. Really looking forward to seeing them painted up.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

To be honest, i prefer the power fist leader... but hey-ho.

anyway, today i finished 4 raptors, would have done 5 but left the bitz for the aspiring champion at home. the long and the short of it is that they are fucking awesome. will hopefully have pics up after the weekend...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Well, i've finished my first 5 raptors, and decided that modelling is leading me towards an awesome assault army, so 5 more raptors are on their way, along with some Possessed with Daemonic Flight. This is the first of the possessed, whihc is a shit photo of a good, not great, model. i think the arms need work, positioning and stuff, suggestions on this are most welcome. 

one note though, the raptors, who i will post later, are very Rocketeer, very dynamic, i want the possessed to be something more ghostly and slower, more floating than flighing at breakneck speeds. so nothing crazy eh? 

oh, and one more thing, he'll be on a wire (going up his bum) so he'll be hovering over the ground by an inch or so.

anyway...


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Even for a suit without a body, his bum's gotta not be liking you right now. Cool idea, but won't the wings make the unit difficult to play?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Looks quite good. Nice greenstuffing. Anychance of getting a shot of his back to see the join between the wings and the body.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

> Cool idea, but won't the wings make the unit difficult to play?


i really dont care about how they play, just about how they look...



> Looks quite good


exactly, and not great, which is what's bothering me...



> Anychance of getting a shot of his back to see the join between the wings and the body.


its nothing special right now, just smooth greenstuff. i need to work out something on there...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

I like him,
Where are the plastic wings from?

IMO the angle you mount him at on his wire could make a fair difference to the overall model you will need to match his head angle to his final position. Have a good few try outs before you settle on it.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

the wings are from the bret pegasus knights, and cost £5 a pop! got three sets at the moment, all used on the three models below, and 3 more on their way.

right, onto the models. here is the aspiring champion/sorcerer. I'm really happy with him, just showing him off. once again, sorry about photos. im lazy tonight.


















Here is a now final version of yesterdays model. i changed his arms and head position and im now vaguely happy. not totally, but itll do...










And here's the last of the first 3, a model i'm really really proud of...


















C&C welcome. tomorrow they might have bases...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Very nice, thats gonna be a sweet unit. 
Looking foward to seeing paint on them.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm soooo interested in these guys. Have you given any thought on color schemes? Will you be sticking with traditional colors?


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Traditional colours, not sure about the mutations, i'm thinking purple to white for the wings...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

some new daylit pictures of my favourite 2, including their bases.


























The white stuff is PVA that has yet to dry.

damn, gotta go, more later.


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Dang nabbit, between you and Wraithlord its becoming really hard to resist the urge to paint up some new 1k Sons. I can feel myself cracking........


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

do not crack! fantasy army! too good to not finish!

that having been said, here are some more photos, and i'm painting them a bit today!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Look as per usual absolutly awsome. Great bases, they look fanatastic. Now get painting!


----------



## the cabbage (Dec 29, 2006)

I am inspired I think a chosen squad for lord prophanos may look like thousand sons!


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

So Tom, what did you do today?

Well Heresy Online, I'm glad you asked, I painted some garish pink.










Say Tom, that's all well and good, but we can't really make out any details.

Well Heresy Online, don't you fret, because I took too many photos, and here they are.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Oh I do like the blending. The only thing I'm not sure about is the color it just seems a little to Slaanishy. But your technique is perfect.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i was going from the fact that Tzeentch have Pink Horrors. and seriously, what other colour?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Ohhh Tom what nice Possessed you have. Is that Warlock Purple we see with white added to make a very pink horror tint to them?

All that aside very sweet Tor, I had misgivings about the joins where you put the wings on in the green, but paint has blended it in well and the 'fire on the base is V nice. A class A unit. VV


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks 

It's a basecoat of Solar Macharius Orange, then a layer of liche purple, then warlock purple, then a mix of warlock and testicle pink, a light wash of magenta ink mixed with pink and white, then white highlights...

wont get to do more work on these til the weekend...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

> testicle pink :lol: :lol:



Looking forward to seeing more after then then. 
(Bank Holiday Monday means an extra day of painting for me :ShakenShout: .)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

bank holiday monday means a double shift at work for double pay...


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Looking good so far Tor. I have to admit though, I am not a fan of the pink at all. I would have tried for more of a purple colour.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

i reckon a purple-white transition would have been alot harder, i also think it would have clashed with the blue.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Any ideas from you guys about a bike squadron, how can i TS is up big style? some sort of chariot?


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Thats a biggy.

Easy way is to Heiroglyph the main panels,
the harder way is to look at the Tomb King chariots (Egyptian style really) and use the curved panel feel for the bike fairings.

I have not thought this one out as its a no go for a Complete 1K sons list. (Fine to give bikes the mark though.)


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

hmm... good ideas. any thoughts on torsos to use on bikers? and should i use 1k hats?

project has taken a blow today when i ordered a ton of genestealer stuff. oh tom... you fool...


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Your as bad as me for swapping projects :lol: Yes by the way headdresses are a must imo.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree. The heads are what really says they are Tsons, model-wise.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

righteo. must be said though, i didnt use the heads for the raptors... photos soon


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, photos now. This is my raptor aspiring champion. 

To contrast with the largely sedate possessed, these guys are hell for leather style rocketeers...

Heads are IW, arm is raptor champ, torso and shoulder are TS, rest is placcy chaos. some, which i will post tomorrow, use berzerker legs...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I like it dude, looking forward to seeing it painted and the rest of them


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I think once i've finished assembling my last few chosen, i'll go on a mad painting spree...


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Really like the raptor champion, looking forward to those chosen.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I dont have anymore pictures, i left my case at work, but i thought id post a quick update. despite being mildly distracted by genestealers, ive been continuing the TSons.

9 Chosen are made, with 3 ACs, and they look awesome, half half patined, half unpainted.

raptors are basecoated...

shit, gotta go


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow very nice!

But can you explain not in shorthand what parts you used, lol.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

possiblythe best update ever eh?

well, what i was going to say was that the Raptors are basecoated, the AC is nearly done.

i'm going for simple and lacklustre in the painting stakes, as i really cant be arsed to try...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Ok, here's a question, do you think you can de-nurgle the Typhus model? i love the pose and head, and he would make a phat sorcerer if the nurgle shit is all removeable...


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That would be amazing if you could do it, but it would be boody hard to get all the Nurgle of him.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

having looked at him, it can be done.

i was just about to take a ton of pictures but realised i still havent brought my case home from work.

also, i still need bike ideas. i have 6 to convert...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

I just took a ton of photos, but all of them were shit. here are the two least shit WIP shots...

Raptor AC









WIP of some of Chosen









C&C?


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

They are still obviously wip so it is hard to really cnc them fairly. I will say that I think you might have to thin your paints just a tad bit more Tor. No offence meant but these last two pics especially make the paint seem a bit thick.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

you're not wrong there, and tbh, i dont think i actually want C&C that much, as by and large i know what's wrong.

I'm a very, very lazy painter, and i'm aiming for a nice 5/10 army. basically i just wnat to finish an army again... but yes, youre right, particularly on the yellow. i blame the foundation paints.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

in GW the other day, and i dropped my open case. oops. nevermind, 15 minutes gluing later, we're back on track.

the only problem is that im having too much fun assembling templars at the moment, but i did have an interesting chat with one of the guys in the shop about converting the bikes.

the main problem with the bikes is that they really arent sleek. at all. theyre massive. massively huge.

so i want to taper them down a bit. the theory is that in the wheel gap at the back, we put a landspeeder engine, and some kind of demon thing at the front, so its a sort of demon engine jetbike...

thoughts?


----------

